# BOTTLE CATEGORIES



## cyberdigger (Jul 4, 2011)

In order to make this forum easier to get information about specific types of bottles, I think we need more forums. We have a poisons forum, a sodas (ACL's mostly) forum, potlids, jars, and marbles.. this is kinda random and woefully incomplete if you ask me.. so I'd like your participation in creating a list of bottle categories which will cover all the bases.
 Here's a sample list I came up with.. each would be a separate forum:

  Sodas: ACL's, paper labels, NDNR's

 Sodas and Beers: blobs, hutches, crowntops, codds, etc

 Patent Medicines: cures, remedies, veterinary, etc

 Ketchups, sauces, condiments, food, etc

 Fruit jars, masons

 Inkwells, master inks

 Flasks, wines, and whiskies

 Bitters

 Milk and dairy

 Household and utility

 Poisons

 Demijohns and carboys

 Perfumes and colognes

 figurals, decoratives

 ...anybody wanna help get this list as good as it can get??


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jul 4, 2011)

Not bottle related ,but a catagory for members who have gone to bottle heaven[]


----------



## kwalker (Jul 4, 2011)

I think the "What is it?" forums get too much use. People automatically see these and go straight for them and end up flooding it with otherwise normal bottles. It would be better if people had to figure out what kind of bottle they have before posting it. Following the proper forms they'd help us better understand the bottle. Especially when the say "I got this bottle that's 5 inches high and 2 inches wide and it's clear and has a triangle on the bottom. Is it valuable is it worth a lot? I don't have pics." About 60% of all posts are like this and it tends to get quite annoying...


----------



## ajohn (Jul 4, 2011)

Great Idea!


----------



## Dean (Jul 4, 2011)

Hello Cyberdigger,

 Don't you think that druggist bottles deserves more than etc.   I think that my thread of 'Colored Druggist' has received over 21,000 hits.  This speaks for itself.

 Thanks,

 Dean


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 4, 2011)

Yes, Dean, this is exactly why I have brought this discussion before the group, because I don't claim to have the categories worked out yet, my brain isn't big enough.. let's talk this through and come up with a really good list, and then we'll see if Roger is willing to make the changes..


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 4, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  kwalker
> 
> I think the "What is it?" forums get too much use. People automatically see these and go straight for them and end up flooding it with otherwise normal bottles. It would be better if people had to figure out what kind of bottle they have before posting it. Following the proper forms they'd help us better understand the bottle. Especially when the say "I got this bottle that's 5 inches high and 2 inches wide and it's clear and has a triangle on the bottom. Is it valuable is it worth a lot? I don't have pics." About 60% of all posts are like this and it tends to get quite annoying...


 
 The "What is it?" categories are overloaded, that's for sure, but they're serving an important purpose, as a catch-all for people who really have no idea what they have.. they should stay. The new bottle categories should each have an introductory post, with good descriptions and example pics of bottles in the category. It would also be great to see posts in there which are truly informative about certain bottles in the category, for example a thread about Warner's bottles in the patent meds forum, or Bixby's in the household forum..


----------



## Dean (Jul 4, 2011)

Yes Charlie, I'm in agreement with you.  If you'll notice the 'Colored Druggist' thread is actually in the "TRADE' category.  The more categories the BETTER.   I think this could be worked out with approximately 15 divisions for the bottles and then all the other general categories.

 Have fun with it,

 Dean


----------



## ajohn (Jul 4, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Dean
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you think that druggist bottles deserves more than etc.


  You could catalog that under the "This is how I really feel" section[8D] 

 I'm sorry,I think the Loby spirit just came over me.


----------



## epackage (Jul 4, 2011)

A "Find and Mail all PATERSON BOTTLES to Jim" category is really necessary IMHO....[8D]

 I like the idea Charlie, it would also help to have a LINKS category for Bottle Makers Marks, Identifying Pontils, Bottle Shapes & Closures(linking Tod's site) and things similar so newer collectors can see what's what....


----------



## ajohn (Jul 4, 2011)

All kidding aside,I believe it would make research easier.


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 4, 2011)

I'd love to see a patent and proprietary medicines category...and I wont even complain when people post druggist and pharmacy bottles there[]


----------



## epackage (Jul 4, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  GuntherHess
> 
> I'd love to see a patent and proprietary medicines category...and I wont even complain when people post druggist and pharmacy bottles there[]


 another quality site to be linked with, as long as the other sites link this site it's a win win IMHO..


----------



## Dean (Jul 4, 2011)

Hello Charlie,

 After going over your list, I could only work in the following;  stoneware, cathedrals & druggists.  They could be listed either as individual or worked into their appropriate categories.

 Thanks again,

 Dean


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 4, 2011)

Update:

 Sodas: ACL's, paper labels, NDNR's 

 Sodas and Beers: blobs, hutches, crowntops, codds, etc 

 Patent Medicines: cures, remedies, veterinary

 Druggist and apothecary

 Ketchups, sauces, condiments, pickles, etc 

 Fruit jars, masons 

 Inkwells, master inks 

 Flasks, wines, and whiskies 

 Bitters 

 Milk and dairy 

 Household and utility 

 Poisons 

 Demijohns and carboys 

 Perfumes and colognes 

 figurals, decoratives

 Insulators

 Stoneware


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 4, 2011)

> it would also help to have a LINKS category for Bottle Makers Marks, Identifying Pontils, Bottle Shapes & Closures(linking Tod's site) and things similar so newer collectors can see what's what....


 
 We should be using the "Suggest a website or resource" forum for those, Jim..


----------



## epackage (Jul 4, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I figure it would be better if they were stickied to the top instead of having to search thru those posts for the most common issues...i.e. pontils, makers marks, closures and all the other most common things newbies come here and ask about. I don't think I've used the "Suggest a website or resource" more than once or twice in the time I've been here.


----------



## peejrey (Jul 4, 2011)

Is it that we're trying to organize things better???


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 4, 2011)

Exactly, Peej.. think of it like you have a closet so jam-packed with random stuff, you don't even know what's in there anymore.. instead of emptying it out and trying to organize it, though, we will just add more closets.. then there will be plenty of room in each closet to find what you're looking for.


----------



## peejrey (Jul 4, 2011)

Why do you think I have 2 email accounts...1 for spam, the other for important stuff...
 I think we should have the main page be made up of 5-10 main categories, then you would click on one such as Sodas, which would take you to the subcategories..Blobs, Crowns, NDNR's, huches, ACL's, ect.
 Can you see where I'm going with this?


----------



## ajohn (Jul 4, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> Exactly, Peej.. think of it like you have a closet so jam-packed with random stuff, you don't even know what's in there anymore.. instead of emptying it out and trying to organize it, though, we will just add more closets.. then there will be plenty of room in each closet to find what you're looking for.


 Boy that's a touchy subject in my house.I'm in trouble if she sees this[&:]


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 4, 2011)

Peejrey: "I think we should have the main page be made up of 5-10 main categories, then you would click on one such as Sodas, which would take you to the subcategories..Blobs, Crowns, NDNR's, huches, ACL's, ect. 
 Can you see where I'm going with this? "

 I do indeed.. we kinda have to work within the framework extant in this website, though. "Sub-forums" is a possibility, I'm currently in dialogue with Roger about that..


----------



## peejrey (Jul 4, 2011)

Yeah I know, Can't we do a massive off-load of short posts, or spam into the outer limits of the internet, to make room to move around some furniture?


----------



## bostaurus (Jul 4, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  ajohn
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Boy, you are in dangerous territory with that picture!


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 4, 2011)

What would be the proper category for Buffalo Lithia Water..? Or Saxlehner's? We might need a mineral water category too..


----------



## peejrey (Jul 4, 2011)

What do you consider a mineral water to be?
 Some people thought of them to be a cure, or medicine....
 Others, just straight pure water.[]


----------



## RED Matthews (Jul 4, 2011)

I would think Spring Water Bottles  or just Water Bottles.  I have quite a few of the Chemung bottles with glass stoppers, Bear Spring, Fulton Springs and of course there are all kinds of Mineral Water Bottles.  RED Matthews


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 4, 2011)

I guess it depends how they were bottled, if they were carbonated or not, and how they were marketed.. so a "water bottle" forum would be a good idea, even if there's some overlap into sodas or cures.. there's gonna be overlap in several other cases, I'm sure..


----------



## Wheelah23 (Jul 4, 2011)

I like the idea of closets within other, larger closets... What if we had several large categories, in addition to the "General Chat", "New to Collection", "Buy & Sell", and other non bottle-specific forums we have on the home page. You know what, I'll go ahead and format something. This is what I'd like the homepage to look like. The bulleted items would NOT be visible in the homepage, and to access the list of them, you'd have to click the broader category that isn't bulleted. I just came up with this idea now, so obviously it needs a lot of tweaking. Here's what I got so far:

Bottle Forums

 Identification
 [*] What is it? BIM (Blown in Mold, before 1900)
 [*] What is it? ABM (Automatic Bottle Machine, after 1900)
 [*] What is it? Unknown age

 Beverage Bottle Discussion
 [*] Sodas and Beers- ABM (Early Crowns, Decos, ACL's, NDNR, etc.)
 [*] Sodas and Beers- BIM (Blob Tops, Hutches, etc.) 
 [*] Whiskeys (Fifths, Black Glass, Decanters, Figural, etc.)
 [*] Mineral Waters (Saratoga type, Buffalo Lithia Water, Spring Water, etc.)
 [*] Wines (Hock, Black Glass, Figural, etc.)
 [*] (Beverages are a broad category, so any more you come up with could go here)

 Medicines
 [*] National Medicines (Patent Meds, Veterinary Meds, Proprietary Meds, etc.)
 [*] "Local" Medicines (Druggists, Citrates, etc.)
 [*] Apothecary (Embossed, Label-Under-Glass, etc.)

 That's all I'm going to do for now. I'm sure you get the idea. These other categories will be further divided, but I'll leave that up to everyone:

 Foods (Divided into Pickle Jars, Sauces, Ketchups, Peppersauce, etc.)
 Jars (Mason, Ball, Fruit Jars,, etc.)
 Inks
 Flasks (Saloon, Historical, etc.)
 Bitters
 Milks (ACL, Slug Plate, etc.
 Household/Utility (Generic bottles, Demijohns, etc.)
 Poisons
 Perfumes/Colognes
 Insulators
 Stoneware (Stoneware Beers, Jugs, etc.)

 The other categories we have would also stick around, but would be organized better into broad categories like "General Bottle Discussion", which would have "Cleaning", "Displaying", "General Bottle Chat", etc. We could also have a large "Non-Bottle" category with "What is it?" forums for non-bottle things, an "Unexpected Discoveries" forum, a "General Chat" forum, "Buy and Sell", "Looking For Digging Partners", "Prized Possession", etc.

 EDIT: Looks like peejrey beat me to the idea! [] Great minds think alike? []


----------



## peejrey (Jul 4, 2011)

I can roll with that...[]
 How about a Digging, finding, Cleaning, and displaying, being all in one
 Or somewhat together?[8|]


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 4, 2011)

Young minds, fresh ideas! I see some thinking caps on in the house, which is great.. []


----------



## kwalker (Jul 4, 2011)

Problem with "unknown age" is that you know that's where everything is going to go. Anyone who doesn't know about their bottle will just put it in there out of laziness. I'm still thinking we just get rid of the "What is it...?" forums and make people do a little work themselves. The ones that we are completely baffled by (which do come along every so often) can be put in the general talk about bottles. Or there could be a category specifically pertaining to strange bottles i.e. odd colors, shapes or closures/bases. It would be easier to have a broad forums with specific forums inside them. All the while keeping the bottom quarter normal (Buy, Sell, Swap - Scams & Frauds)


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 4, 2011)

Do please bear in mind, however, that we're not going to change what already exists, at least I severely doubt it will come to that. Adding more forums is the easiest way to achieve the goal of simplifying the search for particular subjects.. the random human element will always be there, people just tend to do what they do no matter how much you try to guide them. 
 The moderators can shuffle things around, move posts to more appropriate locations, etc, but it would be nice to have more categories to deposit the posts into. 
 The people who DO know what they are looking for will also benefit from a more diversified set of choices..


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 4, 2011)

> In order to make this forum easier to get information about specific types of bottles, I think we need more forums. We have a poisons forum, a sodas (ACL's mostly) forum, potlids, jars, and marbles.. this is kinda random and woefully incomplete if you ask me.. so I'd like your participation in creating a list of bottle categories which will cover all the bases.


 
 Hey Charles,

 So, are we keepin the blue pages? Howzabout "*Digging and Finding*?" I like digging and finding. It's way better than Digging and Not Finding. [8D]

 We seem to have a steady tide of visitors that have "found this bottle" and have no clue. Would we cater to the "New and Unsure?" I think this benefits the "hobby" and provides a community service.

 I can see more work in store for you able moderators. You're gonna be moving things between categories, especially in the wake of A-BN 2.0. Have y'all factored in the bottle anarchist element?

 I didn't see "Potlids" anywhere in the equation. This is one of my faves, as well, and seems to attract some of our more able overseas members. I know I've got this great Nadinola, I've been meaning to show...[8D]

 Down in the "Statistics Dept." it says, "12031 Registered users have made 417657 posts in 28 forums. There are currently 47637 topics." That's a lot! Have we considered outreach to the 11,000 odd users that, for whatever reason, have left the fold? Do we want Harry Pristis to return? Hello lurkers...







 What about "Historic Glass Bottle Website?" Some of our best scholarship graces those pages, and "Reproduction bottles and jars."

 Just some thoughts for you guys with the service chevrons...


----------



## epackage (Jul 4, 2011)

Surf I have asked Harry numerous times without so much as a response. We interact alot on another site but I get nothing at all when I ask about him returning here, it's sad to me because his knowledge seems unparrelled, I guess we shall see....Jim


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 4, 2011)

These are the type of deep thoughts and pithy comments I was hoping you'd contribute here, because I love the way you phrase yourself Surf.. and I am subsequently compellled, upon gathering the jist of your sage counsel, to remind you and everyone else that there is no intention to move, remove or re-name any of the existing forums. Some of them could possibly get sub-forums under them.. let's parlay further onwards towards the undiscovered country.. [8|]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 4, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> These are the type of deep thoughts and pithy comments I was hoping you'd contribute here, because I love the way you phrase yourself Surf.. and I am subsequently compellled, upon gathering the jist of your sage counsel, to remind you and everyone else that there is no intention to move, remove or re-name any of the existing forums. Some of them could possibly get sub-forums under them.. let's parlay further onwards towards the undiscovered country.. [8|]


 
 Lets go dig a privy [8D]


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 4, 2011)

I'd love to Ricky, but I'm scared of heights.. I could work the rope though, I'll bring my own pulley.. []


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jul 4, 2011)

First someone messed w/ Lobeys Christmas, and now Rogers forum.

 So what's wrong w/ the way it is?


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 4, 2011)

Oh Patty, if I didn't love you I'd hate you! I can't help it if the notion of change gives you palpitations..


----------



## epackage (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm guessing there have been numerous changes to improve this site over the years, if it makes it more enjoyable to use and easier to navigate then I say do what the masses want Charlie, and if it makes Osia mad it must be a good thing. Now if we can find a way to piss off Chrissy even better[8D]


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 4, 2011)

We could move his threads to the marbles forum.. might work.. []


----------



## epackage (Jul 4, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> We could move his threads to the marbles forum.. might work.. []


 LOL[]


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 4, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> I like the idea Charlie, it would also help to have a LINKS category for Bottle Makers Marks, Identifying Pontils, Bottle Shapes & Closures(linking Tod's site) and things similar so newer collectors can see what's what....


That already exists with "Suggest a Website or resource." but needs to be reworked and simplified. If you want to help I was thinking of creating a "best of" list to pin at the top and lock. I know, locking is like censorship but I think it would simpliy things for most and I'd be more than happy to add to the list as they come along.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 4, 2011)

> Identification
> # What is it? BIM (Blown in Mold, before 1900)
> # What is it? ABM (Automatic Bottle Machine, after 1900)
> # What is it? Unknown age


I never liked this much. How about 
 BIM, mold seam below the lip.
 ABM, mold seam right to top.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 5, 2011)

Good morning! Here's the latest update:

 Sodas: ACL's, paper labels, NDNR's 

 Sodas and Beers: blobs, hutches, crowntops, codds, etc 

 Patent Medicines: cures, remedies, veterinary 

 Druggist and apothecary 

 Ketchups, sauces, condiments, pickles, etc 

 Fruit jars, masons 

 Inkwells, master inks 

 Flasks, wines, and whiskies 

 Bitters 

 Milk and dairy 

 Household and utility 

 Water bottles

 Poisons 

 Demijohns and carboys 

 Perfumes and colognes 

 figurals, decoratives 

 Insulators 

 Stoneware

 ..can anyone think of something that got missed, or anything need any adjustments?


----------



## coreya (Jul 5, 2011)

How about a WHAT THE ****** IS IT catagory for those oddballs. Just a thought


----------



## peejrey (Jul 5, 2011)

So we're just gonna stick to no sub categories?
 Really what I was thinking of was Gunth's old site..


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 5, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  peejrey
> 
> So we're just gonna stick to no sub categories?
> Really what I was thinking of was Gunth's old site..


I think my main worry is losing all the old posts in the process. It's still under consideration though. Matt had the oppertunity to start from scratch so it was a simpler process.


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 5, 2011)

It hard to say what is best because different bulletin board (forum) software packages operate differently.
 I dont know if this one allows subcatagories.
 If it does allow subcatagories I would definately recommend using them as it allows more logical hierarchial organization of the forum structure.
 For instance you can have a WHAT IS IT, BEFORE 1900 forum  and under that have the BEER, MEDICINE, POISON, ETC ETC sub forums.. 
 You wouldnt lose or need to move any posts.


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 5, 2011)

> I think my main worry is losing all the old posts in the process.


 
 Hey Eric,

 Boy, that would be bad. [8D]  

 Is there any high level discussion on a "Search" feature that actually works?


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 5, 2011)

> Is there any high level discussion on a "Search" feature that actually works?


I may have to delete that comment. Who knows what would happen.[]


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 5, 2011)

> Is there any high level discussion on a "Search" feature that actually works?


 

 its not difficult to do. I think I have discussed it a few times in the past.
 The easiest way to do a search is to use google and search the forum site.

 You can either go to google advanced search or just add the following text to your normal google search. 

 site:https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/

 I recommend a moderator add this info as a sticky post under the HELP USING THE FORUM section. 


 I also added a search box for the forum if you want to just save the link to that...
 http://antiquemedicines.com/bottlelinks.htm


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks Matt! Before you had that link it was frustrating, I did it manually. Mostly because this site tends to omit everything back a year. There are fiddle with's but it's a pain.
 I can add your link on approval or if I can figure the script to post a google box here, I'll do that. I'm a moderator only and like to ask permission for such additions.
 The UK site (http://www.britishbottleforum.co.uk/)is just as difficult I've found. I get so many erroneous results there that it's tough to sort through. They have a script that prevents google from showing them for the most part also.


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 5, 2011)

heres a link to the generic advanced search ...

 http://www.google.com/advanced_search

 just fill in where it says "Search within a site or domain"


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 5, 2011)

I'd like to try, I know < are needed as [. I don't think division tags work at all. The basic HTML isn't a functional code here. The odd thing is when you use the functional ] it shows in source as <. I never could figure that out. 
 Maybe it's a code I'm not familiar with and is specific to forums?


----------



## peejrey (Jul 5, 2011)

All this computer talk......[:'(][X(]

 Would there be any way to make this easier?[8|]


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jul 5, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: cyberdigger
> 
> Oh Patty, if I didn't love you I'd hate you! I can't help it if the notion of change gives you palpitations..


 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1SmxVCM39j4

  Yea I have been a dick right recently haven't I? I mean more so than usuall.

  Hell, Paula called me a 'Gripey Old Man' the other day...............I pushed her down the staires.

 'Gripey'........'Old Man', words that won't come outta her mouth for a while. Well, not while she's in traction.

  Palpatations, something I don't need.


----------



## VTdigger (Jul 5, 2011)

I think there also  needs to be a "Best of" forum that's view only, for the best finds and story's (older finds.).   There's been some truly beautiful finds I've seen since I joined this site  it might be hard to pick "the Best" as there's so much cool old stuff, but certain threads that have so many views/replys.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 5, 2011)

I am well accustomed to ABN members' predilection for irrelevancy, so I will assume at this point there's nothing outrageously wrong with the list of BOTTLE CATEGORIES posted here... []
 I'm leaning towards suggesting one new forum: "Bottle Types" with a sub-forum for each category..


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 5, 2011)

> I'm leaning towards suggesting one new forum: "Bottle Types" with a sub-forum for each category..


 
 Hey Charles,

 Be sure to put it near the top so as to add that _Jeopardy_ interactive experience for the new folk. "I'll take Fishing Floats for $400, please, Alex."

 So, are we sticking with the blue, or will there be repainting?


----------



## ktbi (Jul 5, 2011)

I would like to suggest a new category 'Reference' or 'Look here First' and have reference topics posted by admin only, like bottle top desciptions and pictures, pontil types with pictures, bottle terms. How to post a picture, etc. Mostly answers to the questions that show up regularly - all answered in one forum category. Have admin posts only to keep it short, but accept topics/input from members. I know all these answers can be found, but it would help to have them all in one place and stuck to the top.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 5, 2011)

That's exactly what I'm shooting for here, Ron.. With this new "Bottle Types" forum, I am envisioning an information-oriented forum, more of a read and learn place, rather than somewhere to chat, show your new finds, etc.. I will be posting presentations about certain types, with easy-to-understand descriptions, some history, pics, etc to get it started. I don't want any changes to the usual haunts, like What is it?? or Digging and Finding, etc.. but I want this new area to be largely free of irrelevant banter, humor, and other pollution, so when people come here, they can actually learn something besides the fact we are all a bunch of weirdos.


----------



## epackage (Jul 5, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  ktbi
> 
> I would like to suggest a new category 'Reference' or 'Look here First' and have reference topics posted by admin only, like bottle top desciptions and pictures, pontil types with pictures, bottle terms. How to post a picture, etc. Mostly answers to the questions that show up regularly - all answered in one forum category. Have admin posts only to keep it short, but accept topics/input from members. I know all these answers can be found, but it would help to have them all in one place and stuck to the top.


 This works perfect with the point I was trying to make about pontils, closure types, bottle makers marks and the like, thanx for wording it properly for me.....Jim[]


----------



## epackage (Jul 5, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> That's exactly what I'm shooting for here, Ron.. With this new "Bottle Types" forum, I am envisioning an information-oriented forum, more of a read and learn place, rather than somewhere to chat, show your new finds, etc.. I will be posting presentations about certain types, with easy-to-understand descriptions, some history, pics, etc to get it started. I don't want any changes to the usual haunts, like What is it?? or Digging and Finding, etc.. but I want this new area to be largely free of irrelevant banter, humor, and other pollution, so when people come here, they can actually learn something besides the fact we are all a bunch of weirdos.


 I prefer FreakaZoid....Thank You !!


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 5, 2011)

OK we'll include a sub-forum about that.. even though a link to Bill Lindsey's site would be easier.. 

 FreakaZoid? Dingleberry, whacko, git, smeghead, psycho, schmuck, I love em all! []


----------



## epackage (Jul 5, 2011)

[8D]


----------



## Steve/sewell (Jul 5, 2011)

I suggested this very same thing a year ago and got a new one torn on me by a few of the members.A lot of the current format can remain as it is but an information database is very useful and should have been added a couple of years ago.Posting sub categories makes a lot of sense where posts can be corrected and placed where they belong.When I post my bottles and or glass related stories I feel they are relevant to our hobby and someone may use them to make an informed decision.The main reason they are there though, is for your entertainment plain and simple.I wish Kungfufighter (Jeff Nordsy), (Mike) earlyglass,(Chris) baltbottles,Guntherhess (Matt),and anyone else I missed would post there own knowledge straight from their hearts.I know the members I just mentioned are already great contributors to this forum, but I feel they could turn it up a notch or two.I would enjoy reading their thoughts and gaining insight into there strong points. Hell I even wish Bill Lindsey from the historic glass bottle website where I post most of my pictures and stories would post an occasional story,(Is Bill OK by the way ) I have not seen him post in a very long time.There are a lot of members who could and should become more active.The point is we can still chat up current events but really the main reason for coming on here is the camaraderie with other collectors and to bring to the table your knowledge on any number of given subjects this hobby has to offer. Another category you could add ,End of day glass,or better known as Whimseys.I also feel Historical Flasks should have their own category based on their importance to American history justified  by the greatest collectors who gathered them that this hobby of ours has ever known.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 5, 2011)

I guess you are in support of this, Steve?

 I'm gonna go ahead and make a proposal to Roger, I think I've got it all worked out now, and I thank all of you who have given me guidance and inspiration to help lead this website through the turbulent times ahead..


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 6, 2011)

I will probably never post research or articles directly to this forum.  I stopped doing that when forum members were stripped of the ability to edit their own posts. Its better from my point of view to post in web space where I have control of the content and can revise it if needed. Just my opinion of course.


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 6, 2011)

> I will probably never post research or articles directly to this forum. I stopped doing that when forum members were stripped of the ability to edit their own posts. Its better from my point of view to post in web space where I have control of the content and can revise it if needed. Just my opinion of course.


 
 probably not that clear a statement...
 my point is I see the forum as more of a social collector meeting place rather than a place to host reference data/research.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 6, 2011)

I'd love it if we had a bit of both right here..


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 12, 2011)

Me again.. [:'(]

 I wanna try to make my case a little more clear about this vision'o'mine..

 Steve/sewell has been making many highly informative posts in THIS FORUM and frankly, it makes us look good.. I'm thinking how nice it would be if some of us other members, in all of our expertise and specialization, would do a write up with pics about something we care about, and post it in a new section of ABN.. which is yet to be created, but kinda modeled after the forum linked to above, and with sub-forums for each major bottle category, which will ultimately contain a lot of info about a lot of bots.
 There would be no changes in any of the forums we currently use and otherwise carry out our day to day affairs with, of course.. it would just be a new spot on the forum homepage, a home for 99.44% pure good info.
 I will do a nice presentation about TBNTBS bottles, and a nifty spread about ketchups & mustards from the TOC era.. capers too..
 ..anybody wit me?


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 13, 2011)

Half a league, half a league,
 â€ƒ Half a league onward,


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 13, 2011)

..was there a man dismayed?


----------



## Wheelah23 (Jul 13, 2011)

I'll arm you all with my knowledge of Essex County bottles and bottlers... Limited as it may be... []


----------



## glass man (Jul 13, 2011)

Wonderful idea CHARLIE MAN ,but want it cost more to add all this? just curious!Have thought breaking it down in catagories would be cool for awhile...JAMIE


----------



## peejrey (Jul 13, 2011)

Sounds interesting....I'll give as much Knowledge as I know about TN stuff
 LET'S DO IT!!!


----------

